# Problème Ventilo Imac 27, Suite à un remplacement DD interne



## plan_D (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
la situation est résumé dans la description du Sujet.

Pour être plus précis en racontant l'histoire depuis le début :

1_ j'ai un Imac 27 Quadricoeur I7 2,8Hhz Version Late 2009 (Imac 11.1) équipé d'un DD interne 7200 rpm SEAGATE Barracuda 1To, acheté en refurbished.
2_ Depuis quelques mois, j'entends Tic Tac Tic Tac, pensant que c'est mon petit Lacie Usb 1To de sauvegarde TimeMachine qui fait ça, mais non, c'est mon Imac, ou plus précisément , son DD interne. à Chaque fois mon Imac Rame à fond quand il fait ce bruit là.
3_J'en conclut que mon DD est proche de la fin (à quelques mois de la fin de ma garantie, forcément...) . Les 3 personnes que j'ai vu en magasin me disent la même chose en entendant le bruit que j'avais préalablement enregistré sur mon Iphone.
4_Je regarde comment démonter mon Imac avec des tutus vidéos sur internet et je saute le pas.
5_J'achète donc un DD identique à celui d'origine (même marque, même modèle).
6_J'en profite pour remplacer mon optimal Drive par un SSD OCZ vertex 2 120 Go dans un caddy pour l'y loger (Tant qu'à faire, un petit upgrade au passage...)
7_Tout se passe très bien, démonte remonte etc...
8_Sauf que maintenant j'ai mon ou mes ventilos qui tournent de plus en plus vite avec le temps d'utilisation (au début, ils tournent pas , et puis ils montent dans les tours de 930 rpm à 1500 rpm presque alors que la température globale ne dépasse pas 46°C...).
9_ça fait trop de bruit et je deviens dingue...

J'ai lu pas mal de sujet sur des problèmes de ce type là sur des imacs 27 pouces, avec des gens qui n'ont même pas touché à leur machine comme je l'ai fait. Problème survenus de façon inopinée et qui ont fini par disparaître après quelques redémarrage et mis en veille, ou un reset du SMC (système management Controller) préconisé par Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964 .
Ou encore par des mises à jours Firmware. 

J'ai essayé les manies pour le reset SMC, et mon firmware est à jour. Mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai aussi lu des cas de personnes ayant changé de DD eux même, mais ayant des prises femelles de sondes de températures à 2 trous seulement, alors que la sonde mâle de l'imac est à 4 fiches. Mais je n'ai pas ce problème, vu que mon DD est exactement identique au premier d'origine.

Donc au final : 

A_ je me demande si mon problème ne vient pas plutôt de la sonde de l'optical drive (qui n'est plus là) , que j'ai recollé sur mon SSD en plastique alors que le boitier de l'optical drive était en métal, et peut être cette sonde a t elle besoin d'un conducteur pour fonctionner correctement ?
Auquel cas , je pourrais re-démonter mon Imac et coller la sonde sur la partie métallique du caddy où est logé le SSD. Mais même si l'opération n'est pas trop difficile, ça prend quand même 2 heures (pour bien virer la poussière de la dalle etc...)

B_ Je me demande ce que ça ferais si je vire complètement la sonde du SSD ? Comment agit elle ? si elle n'est pas là , les Ventilos vont ils tourner à fond par défaut ? Et pour cette solution je dois également re-démonter l'iMac...

Mais quitte à le faire je préfère ne le faire qu'une fois, donc si quelqu'un est sur d'une de ces 2 solutions ?

C_ Il existe un logiciel qui permet de gérer les ventilos manuellement ? J'ai installé SMC fan control, mais il a été conçu pour les macbookpro et pas les Imacs. Il ne fait donc que me renvoyé des infos sur les ventilons sans que je puisse piloter quoi que ce soit. Et aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression que même les infos qu'il me transmet sont fausses car il m'indique les ventilons à 938rpm, alors qu'ils tournent à fond.


HELP ! 
Des idées , des réponses ?


----------



## plan_D (15 Septembre 2011)

Bon en fait, je me dis que le problème viendrait peut petre plus de la sonde du DD :

DD 47°C, Fans 4994 rpm
SSD 30°C Fans 2500 rpm
CPU 67°C Fans 1310 rpm
Optical DRive 48°C Fans 2500 rpm

?

Le DD n'est qu'à 47 °C mais son ventilo tourne à donf,
le CPU à 67°C (C'est pas un peu élevé pour un Imac ?) et le ventilo est au plus bas.
J'ai 2 température différente entre le SSD et l'optical Drive ? Chelou non ?

J'essaye en vain de m'assurer que le firmware du DD est à jour, mais la solution proposée par SEAGATE est un peu compliquée à mettre en place dans mon cas : graver une image .iso downloadée par sur le site de SEAGATE et la graver et booter dessus.

Mais quand je fais tout ça exactement comme ils le proposent, et que je reboot sur mon lecteur disque externe (et oui, puisque je n'ai plus d'optical drive interne), le CD apparraît à côté de mes disques dur comme CD sous titré Windows. Si je rentre dedans, problème, la pomme grise s'affiche avec un sens interdit qui s'affiche par intermittence à la place de la pomme, comme pour me dire c'est pas possible...

Une idée ?


----------



## Alak (16 Septembre 2011)

Je dirais que ca viens du fais que tu as changé le dd.J'ai lu un truc sur les iMac récent changer le dd même part un autre de même ref pose problème avec la sonde.


Je recherché l'article je te met ca des que je trouve.


----------



## plan_D (16 Septembre 2011)

D'avance merci pour ton aide à ce sujet.
En attendant j'ai essayé de mettre à jour le firmware du DD avec les instructions de SEAGATE, qui demande de graver une image .iso
Ce que j'ai fait, le DVD que j'ai gravé monte grâce à un lecteur externe, mais je dois appuyer sur ALT pour que ça monte comme avec un DD externer ou une clé.

Là je vois un CD avec WINDOWS en sous titre. Quand je clique pour booter dessus, j'ai la pomme en intermittence avec un sens interdit...
Je ne peux donc pas mettre à jour le firmware du DD interne de cette façon.

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié au fait que cela soit une image .iso ou si c'est à cause du fait que ça soit sur un lecteur dvd externe qui est reconnu comme un DD...


----------



## zol68 (17 Septembre 2011)

Salut plan_D,
Ton problème de ventilo est tout as fait normal.Ca vient du disque dur.J'avais le même problème avec mon iMac 27" de 2009. Moi aussi j'ai changer mon disque dur pour le même modèle, mais avec plus de capacité.Si tu remet l'ancien disque dur les ventilons tourneront normalement.
J'ai résolut mon problème en débranchant le petit câble et en mettant un pont dans la prise femelle. Maintenant mon iMac avec un disque dur de 2 TB tourne sans problème et les ventilons au régime normal. Avec iStat menue la température est normale, et je ne l'entend pas tourner les ventilos.


----------



## plan_D (19 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse zol68,
tu peux me montrer à quoi ressemble ton pont ? Où puis je m'en procurer un ? Et comment l'insérer exactement. J'ai déjà eu un élément de réponse avec Adrien_95 qui me proposait de shunter la sonde, mais je t'avoue que je sais pas ce que cela veut dire concrètement (même sil il a essayé de m'expliquer).
Si tu as des images aussi ?
D'avance merci pour ton aide.


----------



## adrien95 (19 Septembre 2011)

shunter la sonde ça consiste a :
prendre le fil qui était brancher sur on disque d origine que tu a pas pu rebrancher sur le tien; au bout de ce fil il y a un connecteur  sur se connecteur il y a seulement 2 fil qui rentre  le shunte consiste a prendre un fil électrique et faire un pont entre les 2 fil ;


----------



## plan_D (19 Septembre 2011)

Ok, je comprends, mais dans mon cas la sonde se re-branche exactement au même endroit, avec le même nombre de fiches dans les connecteurs males et femelles. Le DD est exactement le même, donc je ne peux pas faire de pont dans le trous non remplis de la prise femelle.

J'ai pourtant l'impression que Zol parle de la même solution que toi Adrien.
Alors soit je n'ai pas compris, soit ce n'est pas possible à faire pour moi.


----------



## adrien95 (19 Septembre 2011)

ton connecteur que tu as pas retrancher sur ton nouveau disque dur tu te souvient comment il est il ressemble bien a ça 




ImageShack.us

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

regarde ici a la minute 5 il  te fait voir le connecteur en question


----------



## plan_D (20 Septembre 2011)

Mais justement, j'ai tout re-branché car il y avait tous les connecteurs correspondants.


----------



## adrien95 (20 Septembre 2011)

le connecteur est dans le bon sens ?


----------



## plan_D (20 Septembre 2011)

Je pense, mais en effet, c'est une source d'erreur, car la sonde se branche dans les 2 sens ...
Je vais tout re-demonter pour vérifier.


----------



## plan_D (21 Septembre 2011)

Bon bah j'ai tout re-démonter est tout est bien branché...
Je comprends pas, je désespère de faire faire taire mes ventilos...
Je crois qu'il ne reste vraiment plus que le Firmware du DD pour poser problème. 
Mais comme je n'ai plus d'optical Drive, je ne peux pas le mettre à jour...

D'autres idées ?


----------



## adrien95 (21 Septembre 2011)

Tu as pas un lecteur cd externe ?


----------



## plan_D (23 Septembre 2011)

BAh si, mais impossible de booter dessus en tant que lecteur CD.
Pour qu'il apparraisse je dois appuyer sur ALT comme pour un DD externe, et là j'ai un CD Windows qui apparaît à côté de mes disques durs internes et externes (c'est l'image du firmware Seagate .iso que j'ai crée avec mon utilitaire de disque, en suivant les instructions de seagate pour ce faire). 
Mais quand je clique dessus, ça me fait pareil que quand j'avais fait une image de .iso sur un DD externe : j'ai l'écran gris avec la pomme en alternance avec un sens interdit...


----------



## zol68 (27 Septembre 2011)

plan_D
Tu casse la tête pour rien. Même si tu as acheter le même marque de DD et même si tu as bien rebrancher le câble du sonde, tes ventilos tourneront toujours en plein régime. T'as deux possibilités, soit tu remet le disque d'origine ou tu fais comme c'est indiquer plus haut et tu ponte le connecteur du sonde. Moi j'ai ponté le mien depuis plus d'un an et je n'est pas de problème de ventilateur.
cordialement


----------



## plan_D (4 Octobre 2011)

zol68,
si j'ai changé aussi le DD, c'est que l'ancien est quasi mort. Donc pas possible de le remettre.
Et comme je le dis plus haut, je ne pense pas pouvoir "ponter" la sonde, puisqu'il y a exactement 4 fiches males sortant du nouveau DD et qui vont dans les 4 prises femelles de la sonde.
Le seul moyen de ponter la sonde est de ne pas la rebrancher sur le DD du coup... ?


----------



## plan_D (14 Octobre 2011)

Un ptit up pour en finir avec ces ventilos déglingos.

Mon dernier post est resté sans réponse : 

-Cela veut dire que je dois ne pas re-brancher la sonde du tout sur le disque dur, la laisser dans le vide (puisque c'est le seul moyen que j'ai pour ponter la sonde ?

-Pour ponter la sonde qui a 4 trous , je place un fil qui va de quel trou à quel trou ?
Du 1 au 2 ? du 2 au 3 ? du 3 au 4 ? du 1 au 4 ? du 2 au 4 ? etc... 

Si quelqu'un a une info ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## LaJague (14 Octobre 2011)

va voir mon post http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/desactiver-la-sonde-thermale-logicielement-suite-changmt-hdd-864092.html

ca marche impec pour moi


----------



## plan_D (14 Octobre 2011)

chanmé !!!!!! Pfiouuuu ça fait du bien quand ça s'arrête . ça marche nickel. J'avais installé un FanControl pour iMac, mais ça n'avait aucun effet. J'arrivais à augmenter la vitesse , masi pas à la diminuer dans le cas de mon HDD...
Là avec l'appli que tu as posté dans ton autre sujet, ça a marché direct. Mais en fait le pkg execute la commande shell dont tu parles juste avant ? C'est ça ?
Car il ne m'a pas crée d'appli nulle part , ni de prefPane ?


----------



## LaJague (14 Octobre 2011)

j'ai cherché aussi pas mal de tps.

nan la commande shell c etait un truc a faire avec fancontrol mais ca marchait pas pour moi alors que j etais en status reussite.

et nan ca installe rien , j ai verifié qd meme avec fancontrol et il tourne comme il faut a 1000 rpm env


----------



## sahnine (14 Novembre 2011)

plan_D a dit:


> Un ptit up pour en finir avec ces ventilos déglingos.
> 
> Mon dernier post est resté sans réponse :
> 
> ...




je relance la demande de plan_D. Svp, merci de réponde pour ceux qui savent.


----------



## LaJague (14 Novembre 2011)

en fait il a utilisé le soft que je lui ai indiqué dans un post précédent et a l'air d'en avoir été ravi.

(tout comme moi , pas de prb depuis !)


----------



## sahnine (14 Novembre 2011)

ah ok. 

Et tu n'aurai tous de même pas de réponse à sa question?

 J'ai pour ma part utilisé plusieurs soft (dont un avec un essai d'une heure qui marche bien mais pas de sous pour l'acheter) et au final cela ne me convient pas trop. c'est pour cela que j'aimerai faire se court-circuit. 

j'ai cherché partout sur le net (j'ai même essayé en anglais) mais en vain.


----------



## sahnine (14 Novembre 2011)

bon ben c'est bon c'est réglé.

 j'ai ouvert la bête et je me suis rendue compte qu'en fait le court circuit est entre la 1ère et la seconde, les troisième et quatrième n'étant reliées rien.

MDR, une journée de recherche alors que la bête ne demandait qu'à être ouverte.

Merci quand même à tous, espérant que sa profite à d'autre.


----------



## plan_D (5 Décembre 2011)

Le soft recommandé par La Jague est gratuit et fonctionne parfaitement pour gérer les ventilos d'un iMac : 
http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/Site/SSD_Fan_Control.html


----------

